# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ảnh đẹp du lịch >  Vẻ đẹp Chiang Mai (Thái Lan) - Ve dep Chiang Mai

## hangnt

Được mệnh danh là “ Bông hồng phương Bắc” của Thái Lan, Chiang Mai - thành phố lớn thứ hai và là một điểm đến không thể bỏ qua được với những ai ưa khám phá vẻ đẹp thiên nhiên, muốn tim đến bản sắc dân tộc của thổ dân sống trên đồi cao. Đến đây quý khách có thể chiêm ngưỡng những ngôi đền với kiến trúc rất đặc trưng và độc đáo của đất nước phật giáo Thái Lan... 



Ngư dân đánh cá trên sông



Chợ Chiang Mai



Món quà lưu niệm từ Chiang Mai
Cũng như thủ đô Bangkok, Chiang Mai cũng có nhiều ngôi chùa rất đẹp.

















Những ngôi chùa ở Chiang Mai



Con sông The Mae Ping



Trại voi Maesa
_Nguồn: Tổng hợp_



Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *HÀ NỘI - BANGKOK - PATTAYA(5 ngày 4 đêm - Giá 395$)* - *HA NOI - BANGKOK - PATTAYA(5 ngay 4 dem - Gia 395$)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Thái Lan* - *tour du lich Thai Lan*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Thái Lan click vào *du lịch Thái Lan* - *du lich Thai Lan*

----------


## Meoluoi9x

TL ngay bên cạnh mà chưa được đến được  :love struck: 
Hi vọng nước lũ TL mau chóng rút

----------


## pigcute

Kiến trúc Thái đặc biệt thật
Đúng là nét văn hóa riêng đặc trưng của Thái

----------


## andynguyen

Mấy bức ảnh HDR đẹp quá...

----------


## thientai206

n ước sông xanh thế  :Big Grin:

----------


## hoaban

Đúng là tuyệt tác nghệ thuật, nhìn thật là đẹp.

----------


## dung89

cảnh cứ như trong tranh ấy nhỉ

----------


## hienplus0612

Làm chuyến du lịch Thái Lan đi các bạn ơi. Du lịch Thái Lan bên mình nay đang có đợt khuyến mại siêu khủng . Với* 4.299.000 ,* bạn có ngay tour Thái lan, ở KS 4 sao nhé
Lịch trình:  *ANGKOK – PATTAYA - BUFFET TRÁI CÂY – MINI THÁI – CƯỠI VOI – NÔNG TRẠI CỪU – LÂU ĐÀI TỶ PHÚ 
*_Khởi hành vào các ngày sau:_ *5, 6, 10, 11, 12, 13, 17, 18, 19, 20, 24, 25, 26/9 & 4, 11, 25/10 & 1, 8, 15, 22, 29/11*

----------

